
Unique brain “fingerprint” can predict drug effectiveness - sizzle
https://mcgill.ca/newsroom/channels/news/unique-brain-fingerprint-can-predict-drug-effectiveness-287964
======
mar77i
I actually once bought this book "Change Your Brain, Change Your Life",
written by a certain Dr. Amen. I think his claims went not far beyond the
emphasis on how diagnostic tools, most prominently MRI are useful for attuning
treatment to the patient - including finding the right medication.

------
amelius
How about a genotyping fingerprint as offered in the $150 dollar range by e.g.
23andme?

~~~
lamename
This was the dream of genetics, but unfortunately it's not everything, just
one piece of the puzzle.....especially as far as the brain is concerned. Kind
of like trying to troubleshoot application layer problems with physical layer
intuition (sort of)

~~~
ianai
I bet dietary, microbial, and even life choice factors exist. It’ll be a long
time before we nail all those down (if ever, with all the marketing in those
factors).

